# Reputable breeders in MN



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello, we are looking for a reputable GSD breeder in MN. We live in southeast MN so Wisconsin, Minnesota, and Iowa are possibilities. We visited on kennel today in Wisconsin, but the puppies were all $5000 which is a little more than we wanted to spend. We were hoping to keep it under $2000 if possible. This will strictly be a family dog for myself, wife, and our current 9 year old female GSD. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thank you for the help!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For that money $5000, you must be looking at showline kennels? 
IF not, I would go here...so far, this is the only breeder in MN that I could recommend~working lines however: 
Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Staatsmacht has produced some very good dogs.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Staatsmacht is the only breeder I can recommend in MN, but they are only workingline dogs. The other, another workingline breeder, is down by Chicago, but is also producing some darn nice dogs.

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Elaine said:


> The other, another workingline breeder, is down by Chicago, but is also producing some darn nice dogs.
> 
> :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I can surely get in contact with both of these suggestions, but any idea what pricing should run. Under 2K? We are by no means experts so I apologize for the questions, but we just want to make sure we are getting a fair deal.


Wild Wolf said:


> Highly, highly recommended.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Working line pups are running $1500 - $2000 - for $2000 the sire should be a World Competitor or top National level dog IMO....

You can still find showlines at a reasonable price too I believe....Heurta Hof may be within a reasonable distance of you...not sure....they were recommended for training to a young man by another showline person recently at the Nationals....

Lee


----------

